# Solar Pool Covers ?



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

We are looking to buy a solar pool cover for our pool in winter. We found somewhere in the UK with really reasonable prices and just what we wanted but the cost for delivery was £125! 

That was JUST for delivery .

Does anyone know where we can get a good solar cover without the extiortionate delivery charges??

Any help appreciated x


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

natalieml said:


> We are looking to buy a solar pool cover for our pool in winter. We found somewhere in the UK with really reasonable prices and just what we wanted but the cost for delivery was £125!
> 
> That was JUST for delivery .
> 
> ...


OK im gonna sound thick but what is a solar pool cover? Something to do with powering the pool pumps/heaters or does it power your entire house when the pool is out of action?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

natalieml said:


> We are looking to buy a solar pool cover for our pool in winter. We found somewhere in the UK with really reasonable prices and just what we wanted but the cost for delivery was £125!
> 
> That was JUST for delivery .
> 
> ...


I don't know if these prices are any better - but the company is in Spain & they have some special offers on atm

Mantas y Cubiertas :: Piscinas Lara


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Steve - are you also blonde? LOL 

It's a cover you put on your pool in winter and it is solar so there is special material on it that heats your pool so you can use it in Winter. On average it will heat it to around 8 to 10 degrees warmer than the water woulod be without it.




steve_in_spain said:


> OK im gonna sound thick but what is a solar pool cover? Something to do with powering the pool pumps/heaters or does it power your entire house when the pool is out of action?


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

THANK YOU 

just what we are looking for - I'm being blonde but I think te measurements are in metres? 

Just what we are looking for and €20 for delivery  

I'll let you know how we get on.




xabiachica said:


> I don't know if these prices are any better - but the company is in Spain & they have some special offers on atm
> 
> Mantas y Cubiertas :: Piscinas Lara


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

natalieml said:


> THANK YOU
> 
> just what we are looking for - I'm being blonde but I think te measurements are in metres?
> 
> ...


yes the measurement should be metres


good luck


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

natalieml said:


> Steve - are you also blonde? LOL
> 
> It's a cover you put on your pool in winter and it is solar so there is special material on it that heats your pool so you can use it in Winter. On average it will heat it to around 8 to 10 degrees warmer than the water woulod be without it.


Well i didnt know! All sounds very high tech for me but also like a fabulous idea! I could do with one of those for the whole house! Although… 3 weeks ago we had temperatures of 1 and 2 - that would make your water 11 or 12. Im thinking goosebumps with or without your solar thingymabob! 

Im not blonde at the moment but it has been known!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

natalieml said:


> THANK YOU
> 
> just what we are looking for - I'm being blonde but I think te measurements are in metres?
> 
> ...




I've just bought a solar cover (top of the range 500 micron) from a company in UK - poolstore. 

Delivery to UK address was free and then I paid a 'man with a van' 40 euro to bring it over to Spain.

I had done a lot of research and this was the cheapest for what I needed. (8mx5m).


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Sounds ideal. Who did you use to get it here for €40?

Also we are on CDS so possibly different area/more expensive??




snikpoh said:


> I've just bought a solar cover (top of the range 500 micron) from a company in UK - poolstore.
> 
> Delivery to UK address was free and then I paid a 'man with a van' 40 euro to bring it over to Spain.
> 
> I had done a lot of research and this was the cheapest for what I needed. (8mx5m).


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

natalieml said:


> We are looking to buy a solar pool cover for our pool in winter. We found somewhere in the UK with really reasonable prices and just what we wanted but the cost for delivery was £125!
> 
> That was JUST for delivery .
> 
> ...


Think it might be thje same company we bought from!! However they will deliver free of charge to UK. I then had it delivered by a local guy who cost a LOT less. The cover was delievred to thenm in the UK and then on to me.
At the cost of covers here in Portugal it was a BIG saving. In total cost €350 as opposed to over €900 for the same thing here!!! :clap2:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

http://www.worldofpools.com/contact-us.htm

and this is the same company
Swimming Pool Solar Covers | Solar Pool Covers | Bubble Covers


Found them cheaper than Poolstore


The guy I dealt with was NICK


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

I get the free delivery to UK bit and I have an address where delivery could be to but who arranged your delivery to Portugal? Nice at Worldofpools or you used someone else?

Sorry am blonde! lol




siobhanwf said:


> For Swimming Pool and Hot Tub Advice Contact WorldofPools
> 
> and this is the same company
> Swimming Pool Solar Covers | Solar Pool Covers | Bubble Covers
> ...


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

We had World of Pools quote us but it was more expensive for the spec we needed.

I guess you just have to ring around until you find the best deal for you.

I used a local guy here in Ontinyent, I'm not sure if he goes as far south as you.


FYI - my pool cover was 8mx5m and the heavy duty 500 micron. When packaged up, this is a 6 feet long tube with a diameter of 2 feet and weighs about 30kg. With this info you can ring a 'man with a van' and get quotes.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

natalieml said:


> I get the free delivery to UK bit and I have an address where delivery could be to but who arranged your delivery to Portugal? Nice at Worldofpools or you used someone else?
> 
> Sorry am blonde! lol


I am senior .... and blonde. The two do not work well together 

Nick coordinated the delivery to my delievry man in the UK. Unfortunately I am not sure he does Spain. 
You could try

Welcome to Man And Van 2 go | Man And Van Spain

hey and so does my guy FRED
http://www.fmtransport.co.uk/:D


----------



## Desiato (Jun 1, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> I used a local guy here in Ontinyent, I'm not sure if he goes as far south as you.


Do you know if your man is still doing runs to the UK? I would like to use him if he is.
Thanks.


----------

